# Bench press angle



## smithy1436114491 (Nov 19, 2003)

Just wondering at what angle do people have the bench when doing upper chest muscles.The bottom half of my chest is fine but my upper chest is lagging somewhat.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

try alternating some incline dumbell presses as your first exercise as well as flat bench. I always do both but swap the order every week, that way i alternate which exercise gets the heaviest weights - keeps those pecs guessing!


----------



## Desdicado (May 7, 2003)

What I do is start with the flat then for the next ex either raise the bench one notch or 2 notches. Alternating it each week.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If your upper chest is lagging behind why dont you do your inclines first. Your strength will go up in the inclines and also will your upper chest will get bigger as well.

Also try not to overtrain your chest. I would not do more than 10 sets not counting your warm up sets total for your chest. I actually dont even do 10 sets myself more like 8.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

when do u think u r bordering on undertraining hackski?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, that begins with your age, genetic disposition and how long you have been training, diet, rest, stress levels, distractions, desire, drive and cycle.

I feel that if you look at your progress and you arnt gaining either in strength or size then you might be undertraining or overtraining.

Like dieting, everybody reaches platoe's.

Sometimes this passes and sometime it does not. If you dont see growth or strength then you might need to modify your routine, maybe even diet.

Keeping tabs on your routines and what you do is good. Memory fails sometimes. Keeping track can keep you focused.

Make goals, if you cant make them then they are either set too high or you arnt pushing yourself enough.

Experiance will tell you.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

do like hackskii says and go with the inclines first...i would do the bar first and then destroy yourself right after that with the dumbells.....i mean really kill youself with the dumbells...then after that go and do your flat bench and declines...

if your upper chest is REALLY behind then forget your declines if youre doing them.......

when i do chest i go flat, incline, decline, (all barbell) then go do the same but with dumbells...........then hit the wide grip rack last....that routine does me fine...


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Like has been already said inclines are the way to go bro.


----------



## smithy1436114491 (Nov 19, 2003)

Cheers.Going to work out a new chest routine emphasizing inclines.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Good Man smithy!

Problems with the chest is the upper is hard to develop. This is natural for most guys. To have a big upper chest looks awesome. Most guys dont have that. I dont! I have a friend that his upper chest is so big that it looks like padding. You cant even see his collerbone. Looks good in clothes and without a shirt.

So with that said put the focus where it is needed. If you are going to hammer chest then do the upper chest.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

i've incoporated some cable cross overs to work the chest (my inner pecs especially are almost non-existent).

anyone do these and do any of u think they will be great for chest, particularly the inner and the top?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, MatracaBergFan I think they are a shaping exercise. Not for building a big chest. If you have the mass then fine shape away. If you dont then drop this exercise for one that will build the chest some mass.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

MatracaBergFan said:


> i've incoporated some cable cross overs to work the chest (my inner pecs especially are almost non-existent).
> 
> anyone do these and do any of u think they will be great for chest, particularly the inner and the top?


Close grip bench.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Cross overs or pec deck... both in my program as shapers after the main mass exs...

Winger close grip bench is more a tricep ex... it does hit the inner pec slightly though...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think pec deck is good if you are a woman or have an injury. But I cant see that exercise being used to do anything but give you a pump after a workout.

Cable crossovers are a waist of time as well.

If you want to do a fly exercise then do a fly with dumbbells. Do them at the end of your workout and get a good stretch to stretch out the pumped muscle and this will help stretch out the fascia.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I have to disagree with you their Hacksii... I fine the xover if done properly can give awesome work to the inner pecs and changing the angle of the movement can change the emphasis on the area worked ie upper middle lower... also the pec deck gives me a great stretch and workout over the whole chest but as I said they are shaping exs and done after my bulking ones... flys are good too but can put alot of pressure on the shoulder... alternating these exs is better still...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, I hear ya. But my chest is probably my best body part and I did not get it from any of the flys, crossovers or peck deck.

I used to overtrain and feel that the extra exercises wont do anything to help my lifts. Compound exercises for chest like bench and inclines usually do just fine for proper development. The whole chest will get stimulated with proper resistance. If you are looking for definition then just diet and the fingers in the chest will come out with less fat on the chest.

I just cant see doing anymore than I do for chest. If I were to switch up to peck deck and cable crossovers I would have to give up an exercise like inclines or bench so I would not be overtraining. So the trade off is loss of strength and size due to loss of a compound exercise.

I used to do all that stuff when I was younger but noticed that it only hindered my gains.

I noticed my chest and front delts got bigger with heavy bench presses.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Fair enough Hacksii... I only do 8-10 sets total (not including warm up) for chest and use bench, incline, and decline as the bread and butter with the xovers and pec dec being the jam...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Gotcha boss

I was considering toying with them because of a shoulder injury doing heavy bench for like 8 months. Guess the cycle took me above my natural max ever could and doing so caused some damage. Then I never took time off and tried to go heavy with an injury (not recomended). It was either a layoff 6-8 weeks or peckdeck and machines.

So doing what any ego driven guy would do. I just kept lifting but kept the lifts lighter and reps higher and slow down and slow up with a really controlled lift. Now shoulder is healing up pretty good. I should have laid off for awhile but just cant seem to do so trying to keep the gains from the last cycle.

Cheers Greyphantom


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I hear ya Hacksii... that ego is what gets us all in the end... its been a bit*h not training to the max with this shoulder/arm thing I have but its now mended and feels good...


----------

